# pics of tank with new light setup.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Heres my setup with my new light, I have a coralife 4-65 watt power compact. My lights in this pic are 2 10000k a 6700k colormax and a regular 6700k. The other 6700k was supposed to be a colormax but I order them and one came in broken so I will be waiting on a replacement. I also have a 40 watt GE 9325k which I may get for the pc. The total watts gives me 4 wpg which is a lot so I will be doing alot of maintance with trimming and algae. There are some red plants visable but there are alot more that need to grow to be seen. For now I wanted to know what everyone thinks of the new look compared to the older look.

Before.

View attachment 92102


After.

View attachment 92103


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

wow nice and bright


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

wow man that looks great, very bright...good job

and ps Han , u got a sick as ride man


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

looks great,much brighter..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL rbp75!!

LET THERE BE LIGHT!!

WOW bro, looks good! You just gotta love the good 'ole planted tank.. Yours is sweet, man!

I can't tell what the red plant is in the right corner, but I'll make a trade with ya as soon as it gets outta hand









I might just have some Limnophilia aromatica for ya or something else of your choice that I have ..

How's your pressurized CO2 doing? post some pics of your setup!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> LOL rbp75!!
> 
> LET THERE BE LIGHT!!
> 
> ...


That is a Alternanthera reineckii, there is another on the left, there were alot more of them at first but my clown loaches were tearing them up and up rooting them. Those two were the only surviving ones and looked terrible from having the leaves all tore up. They have since stopped eating them and they are starting to look good. I also have a Rotala macrandra which is considered on of the harder plants to grow, that too was a victim of constant uprooting and now there is one left, it too is doing good now and is giving off several shoots, The other plants I added is the l. repens, they are finally turning red and getting redder by the day and growing great since I added the new lights, I wonder just how red they will get. There is another plant in there I have no idea what it is but it came with the order, must have been a bonus but pretty much went through the same thing as the macrandra and reineckii, and again only one left but healthy and growing.

That brings me to the l. repens rubin, it is growing a little but has yet to expload or turn red, I think it has sent off a shoot from the gravel and that one is very red. Ill just wait and see but for now Ill hold you up on that offer for some more repens rubin as soon as that reineckii starts to grow well and I have a good number growing to spare.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool!!

Bro, tht is wierd that the rubin has not exploded yet...

Believe me, it is much, much more red than regular repens. You will have to wait and see.

I have some rubin right now for u, tall ones too. I can wait on the reineckii.. I can spare a crypt or 2 as well


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very inspirational.


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

is this the light u use? because its the one i have right now.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=2543


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sweet ass looking tank man.

I got the same type of lighting system, almost, I got the JBJ Formosa, 4x65watt but my dumbass is running ALL 10,000k lighting. I was always curious to see the same type of lighting system with the 6,700k Light Bulbs. Im going to have to get some now.


----------

